# Taurus m 608



## Mike79nova (Dec 28, 2015)

So I ordered this gun in May 2015 m608 tracker 6.5 in barrel and vent with ports, I had bought my dad a tracker many years ago and love the gun and wanted one of my own. So in December 2015 it finally came in. Was excited and took it to shoot that same day. I found it to have something wrong with cyclender and it was jamming when you shot it past 5 shots . took it back to gun counter where I bought it and they told me to send it back to the manufacturer I was just so disappointed because this was a 620.00 gun and I traded a ruger I couldn't get back and wasted the money. Now I. Contacted taurus and it took 2 hrs on hold to have them send me a shipping label and they said 5 to 7 weeks on turn around. I also have a judge that is malfunctiong but afraid to send it in to them till I get my other one back. Just wondering if any one has had same issues and is taurus a cheaply made gun now and lost their reputation of is this just a fluke and I am just in lucky


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Mike79nova said:


> So I ordered this gun in May 2015 m608 tracker 6.5 in barrel and vent with ports, I had bought my dad a tracker many years ago and love the gun and wanted one of my own. So in December 2015 it finally came in. Was excited and took it to shoot that same day. I found it to have something wrong with cyclender and it was jamming when you shot it past 5 shots . took it back to gun counter where I bought it and they told me to send it back to the manufacturer I was just so disappointed because this was a 620.00 gun and I traded a ruger I couldn't get back and wasted the money. Now I. Contacted taurus and it took 2 hrs on hold to have them send me a shipping label and they said 5 to 7 weeks on turn around. I also have a judge that is malfunctiong but afraid to send it in to them till I get my other one back. Just wondering if any one has had same issues and is taurus a cheaply made gun now and lost their reputation of *is this just a fluke* and I am just in lucky


No, it's no fluke. Taurus has been known for all of the problems that you have listed. I've never had any issues with them as I never bought one and never will. Too bad for you that you traded that Ruger.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, sadly, Taurus has such a schizophrenic reputation with their products, that it is enough to drive one nuts. Of the five that I have owned in the past, I have honestly had only one that was a serious issue gun. After it's second trip back from Taurus, I traded that one off. 

I only own just one Taurus now, and it is the 92 series. It is rock solid for me, but this is one that Taurus has been fairly consistent on as far as quality goes. Probably because they bought the whole plant and processes from Beretta, when Beretta finished out their contracts with the Brazilian government years ago.

Keep us posted as to how you come out with your Tracker.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

If you want info about Taurus, visit their forum. That's where you'll get the most opinions. 

I've had two Taurus revolvers, 85 and 605(?). Both were 5 shot snub nose, 38spl and 357. They were good little guns and obvious S&W clones. Wish I still had them. 

BUT I don't know as I'd make a habit of them. But again, read the owner's forum to get the fullest stories.


----------

